# air pump



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hi i was wondering what brand of air pump is the most silent. I currently use hagen for my tanks and they make alot of noise.

thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a bunch of Hagen 802s, a Maxima, and several Optimas and they are all very quiet.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Try Tetra Whisper brands?


----------

